
Ask HN: Could “permission profiling” help apps pick the right permission level? - burtonator
Android + iOS apps (as well as browser extensions) support permission declarations so that users can properly decide if they want to risk their sharing their data with a specific app.<p>By sandboxing it we can prevent a security vulnerability from causing too much damage.<p>But as a developer, I&#x27;m really confused by permissions.<p>They take a long time to grok and I&#x27;m not sure if I&#x27;m actually going to hit an edge case where a permissions is required.<p>I generally &#x2F; probably request far more than is necessary.<p>However, I&#x27;d like to not do so.<p>Couldn&#x27;t Apple, MS, Google profile our apps in the wild to see what ACTUAL permissions our app is using in the wild and suggest a more minimal set?
======
burtonator
... and this is the app I'm working on btw?

[https://getpolarized.io/](https://getpolarized.io/)

I'm working on re-launching our chrome extension but I think I have a few more
permissions than required so I'm trying to step through and see if I can
remove some.

This version adds PDF preview and the ability to easily save the PDFs to the
webapp or the desktop app.

This way once the extension is loaded if you see a PDF you can really easily
just start reading it.

